# Fry are out



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Here we go again....

Some of you might remember me posting that My fish did started breeding a couple of times and unfortunately it didn't work out.

this time around there were 4 nest and I syphoned out two nests and Put them into a smaller tank. It has been a couple of days and the fry are doing the wild thing on the bottom of the tank. They are still part egg and part fry. the eys are not out as yet.

(some of the eggs have gone bad and theer is fungus on them) It is really hard to keep the water conditions right. I do water changes every day (from the parent tank)

Few questions...

1. When should I start giving them brine shrimp?

2. a guy who has bred them before advised me to feed them the boiled egg yolk. is there any truth in this. should i do this first?

3. As the parents are in a 240 gallon what are the chances o the reamining fry living in there for a couple of weeks. I feel there should be enough food for them in there considerring the fact that it is a very natural setting with a lot of plants and sand.

With all the ailures that I have had up to now I have moved in the correction direction but obviously not good enough.

Shall post some pics tommorrow.

Thanks


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Great news Davo!

you could look for hakari first bites, or a liquid food. Try the brine shrimp a couple days after they have consumed the eggs. Boiled eggs yolks is news to me.

There is chance the fry will survive in the parent tank for a while, but the eggs may reak havok on you water paramaters. I would syhpon them out, and focus your attention on the fry tank.

keep us posted

btw: what size fry tank are you using


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't know about the egg yolk but I've been feed mine fist bites and crushed flakes and they are getting pretty big from that. I left my eggs in the parant tank and let the parants do what they do and once they hatch I bought one of them breeder tanks syphon them out and but them in the tank with the parants.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

mantis said:


> Great news Davo!
> 
> you could look for hakari first bites, or a liquid food. Try the brine shrimp a couple days after they have consumed the eggs. Boiled eggs yolks is news to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I have actually given up hope on the guys in the parent tank as I can not even spot them any more. The parents are still doing the whole circle thing.

The fry in my tank are all hatched but are lying arround in the eggy stuff. They do wiggle around a bit.

I have strated on the brine shrimp hatchery already and waiting for the guys to start swimming.

How long should it take for them to start free swimming?

One thing I'm worried about is the fact that they seem to be stuck to the eggy stuff. Can that trap them and kill them? My fry tank is about three feet by one and a half by one and a half. Do you think this is too big?

Hope this works


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

3ft by 1ft that's a 30g right? I only used 10g's but it may work, having a smaller fry tank just makes it easier to moniter them. I have personally nerver had much sucsess with brine shrimp, like frankyo, I used first bites, and crushed flakes.

they should begin swimming soon, adding fresh water will help them grow, but be very careful. As far as cleaning the tank, try small tubing (airline), use it as a syphon, the slow water flow will suck up the bad sh*t, and you can cover the end with your thumb if you get a couple fry.

good luck man.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

mantis said:


> 3ft by 1ft that's a 30g right? I only used 10g's but it may work, having a smaller fry tank just makes it easier to moniter them. I have personally nerver had much sucsess with brine shrimp, like frankyo, I used first bites, and crushed flakes.
> 
> they should begin swimming soon, adding fresh water will help them grow, but be very careful. As far as cleaning the tank, try small tubing (airline), use it as a syphon, the slow water flow will suck up the bad sh*t, and you can cover the end with your thumb if you get a couple fry.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise. I will give an update of the Fry tank shortly. Might be an idea to use a new thread.


----------

